# Line Snapping!



## zakwinslow (Sep 16, 2014)

Just got a Century 1506 (2-5oz) paired with an Akios 656 and I'm having problems if I really get into a cast with the line snapping. My dad has a 1505 (1-4oz) and I can really toss some lead with that rod, loads easily and I'm getting about 150 yards, as a beginner, with a ground cast. But trying the same thing with my rod, I get about 90-100 yards, and if I really try to throw it, the line snaps. Sometimes it snaps before I ever let my thumb off, and sometimes it snaps after about 20 yards of line has gone out. I don't really have a lot of experience here and was just seeing what you guys thought.. I'm not running a shock leader, I didn't think three to four ounces of weight needed one.. Will a shock leader help me load my rod more and get a further cast? Thinking the line is snapping before the rod ever loads..


----------



## Mastrbaitr (May 7, 2014)

Your rod is rated for 2-5 oz so a shock leader of 60lbs should be enough. Make it about 2x the length of the rod so you can get a few wraps around the spool. Stiffer rod plus static cast adds stress to the line at the tip.


----------



## dudeondacouch (Apr 6, 2010)

What line are you running? 

If you're throwing 4oz with 17lb line, you definitely need a shock leader.

If your line can handle the weight, check your guides for cracks/burrs.


----------



## George Gravier (Oct 28, 1999)

Your snapping off cause your not using shockleader simple as that


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

a "soft" 1-4 rod versus a "stiffer"2-5 rod greatly increases snap off possibilities and blow up chances.
you didn't mention what line test you are using or if you are throwing mono or braid......


----------



## zakwinslow (Sep 16, 2014)

Using 15 lb mono, I'm going to go pick up some 50-60lb test today and give it a shot


----------



## zakwinslow (Sep 16, 2014)

Used a shock leader, helped tremendously. My distance isn't where I think it should be.. take a look at my cast and tell me how I can improve. About a 90 yard cast. Century Slingshot 2-5, Akios 656, 15lb test. 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SlkOM7LWRFg


----------



## Mastrbaitr (May 7, 2014)

Fully extend your left? Are you ripping back on your left and hitting your chest? I'm hitting 300+ ft on a penn prevail 10' w/ squall 15 spooled with 20 lb mono. Topshot of 50lb power pro slinging 3 oz.


----------



## Dunavantw09 (Mar 16, 2015)

Zak what size weight are you throwing?


----------



## zakwinslow (Sep 16, 2014)

Using a 3oz pyramid in the video


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Hard to tell how hard you are hitting it (slo-mo) but the form does not look too bad. Focus on keeping the left extended a little longer on the turn and when it (the left) is out in front of your face PULL HARD to your chest while punching with your right. Remember the target is a spot 45 degrees above the horizon, NOT a spot in the water so LOOK UP to your target as you turn into the cast.

Always use a shock leader with at least 8 wraps on the spool with the sinker/rig at your normal cast ready drop.

Tommy


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

Check your guide to make sure there are no burrs in them this could frey your line which could cause the line to snap.


----------

